

Mellow, the robotic sous-chef - cwilson
http://cookmellow.com/

======
tptacek
$400 is relatively expensive. You can get a 1100 watt Polyscience circulator
for that much.

No circulator or water bath I know of requires vacuum sealers; all of them
work fine with zips.

Also, not to nitpick, but duck confit only takes 8 hours or so; it's one of
the easiest things to do with a water bath.

It looks neat, though. It'll be interesting to see if the cooling feature is
useful, or more of a gimmick. That cooling system doesn't look powerful enough
to chill down a low-temp cook (you're supposed to ice down anything you don't
serve immediately); I assume you use it to delay the start of cooking?

~~~
zemvpferreira
Hey tptacek,

A lot of our copy is directed at people who're not that familiar with sous-
vide and might have very basic questions when browsing. Let me clarify
further:

-$400 is expensive, you're right. And we're not making that much of a margin on these right now. That's because Mellow does so much more than just warming water. Whether those features are valuable is another question.

-On the bags, we're probably the only device out there that can routinely cook using open, unsealed bags. Due to the tall, skinny geometric, you can plop food in non-ziploc bags and use those to cook you Mellow. Huge cost saving in the long run, no floating bags, and a much quicker operation all-in-all.

-You're right on the confit (though I like mine cook at 70c@24h), it's just an easy example. A chicken breast or large fillet steak would be a better example of something you wouldn't be able to cook for 8-12 hours with regular sous-vide.

-Well-supposed on the cooling.

Ultimately, Mellow's the product of almost a decade of frustration with sous-
vide non-pragmatism. It won't be optimal for everyone, some people will do
better with their Polysci's, but for busy home cooks like us, I think it's a
hell of a help. Thank you for the chance to debate.

~~~
polemic
IANAchef but the video has the user selecting a "medium rare chicken breast".
Is that a thing? =D

~~~
tptacek
Yes. Longer consistent cook times allow you to pasteurize at lower
temperatures, so you can serve chicken at a lower temperature than you would
in a conventional oven. (I'm not saying you'd want to do that; I don't like
pink chicken.)

Chicken is unfortunately one of the less effective things to cook this way. At
the times/temps I'm comfortable with, breasts get mushy. Legs, on the other
hand, "pink out"; the proteins from inside the bones leach into the flesh and
give a bloody appearance which I can't get past.

~~~
polemic
Thanks! I think most people equate "medium rare chicken" with food poisoning,
so it was interesting to see that used in the video. Never knew that you could
actually cook it safely that way.

~~~
zemvpferreira
Medium rare chicken is like medium rare pork. If you can get over your
upbringing enough times to get used to it, you can never go back. It me took
3-4 times for each, and the only reason I stuck with it was that my snobbery
overpowered my mother's education.

But really, sous-vide, medium rare chicken breast has a taste and texture
you'd never think chicken breast could have. Same with pork, it's a revelation
on all the things you miss out in the world due to prejudice and bad
information.

EDIT: I've never gotten mushy breasts tptacek, how long are you cooking those
things for? I do 1.5 hours@57-60C or so.

~~~
tptacek
60C is really very low for a chicken breast.

~~~
zemvpferreira
It's an acquired taste, for sure. 63C is still worlds away from what most
people consider a normal chicken breast.

------
joezydeco
10 years ago Whirlpool introduced the Polara, a range that could also
refrigerate the oven cavity until a timer expired or it was commanded to cook
over the internet. It was a huge flop.

[http://insights-2-ignite.com/2013/05/06/3-appliance-
flops/](http://insights-2-ignite.com/2013/05/06/3-appliance-flops/)

Obviously a refrigerated oven is a pretty complicated device - more than a
cooled/heated water bath. The Polara had it's share of technical problems, but
Whirlpool thought they were on to a new trend with this "smart" oven.

I'm a sous-vide enthusiast myself (Dorkfood DSV FTW), but by no means do I
consider SV cooking a time saver. It's not going to make my day any more easy
by kicking off a cook cycle from the office before I head home. In fact, part
of the point of SV prep is that you can hold the cooked food for hours before
finishing. Why do I need to precisely time the start if the end doesn't
matter? Okay, perhaps eggs ready when I wake would be nice. But I could also
kick it off before I go to bed and they would still be at a creamy 144F when
morning comes.

The other problem is that you still need to prep ahead of time. Is a busy
family going to handle breakfast _and_ dinner prep before going off to work
and school? American families barely make it through breakfast as it is.

It's a nice looking product and I wish them well. But the use cases escape me
a little.

~~~
tptacek
Being able to come home from work with a protein ready to sear (Polyscience
and hopefully soon Searzall represent) is definitely helpful. Also, have you
held an egg overnight at 144f? That works well?

~~~
zemvpferreira
Proteins aside, auto retrograding potatoes is really nice. It's one of those
techniques that makes a huge difference, but you'd never use on a regular day.

~~~
tptacek
Starch retrogradation is neat, but you can do it with a normal circulator
really easily. (I'm partial to the IiF 7 minute risotto trick).

What's the win with potatoes while I'm at work? I haven't done potatoes in the
circulator successfully yet.

~~~
eric_the_read
I read the IiF article, and maybe I'm just a newbie with sous vide, but I
don't get how you parcook the rice. Based on this thread and other articles,
I'm guessing you soak the rice in water first, at room temp, and then stick it
in a bag in the water bath?

~~~
tptacek
No, you cook the rice at ~150f or so, then cool it, then cook it a second time
in boiling stock on a stovetop.

~~~
eric_the_read
So that first time, the rice is dry? I would not have thought to try that at
all.

~~~
tptacek
Actually, in the IiF technique, no: you bundle the rice in cheesecloth and
cook it in direct contact with the water (this is one of the rare cases (other
than eggs) where you deliberately expose the heating medium to the food).

------
dang
All: For some reason, more than one user went through this thread downvoting
everything. Abuses like that cause accounts to lose voting privileges.

When you notice substantive and civil comments which have been unfairly faded
out by downvotes, please give them a corrective upvote. This doesn't mean you
agree with the comment, only that it didn't deserve to be faded. Usually, one
or two upvotes is all it takes to get back to par, so each user can make a big
difference here. For example, all of the abusively downvoted comments in this
thread have now been restored by corrective upvotes. (I just contributed a
few, but most were already there.)

HN has long had this self-correcting mechanism, but it's more important since
we recently made some downvotes more powerful (cf. sama's recent post about
this), so we're asking everyone to do it consciously when they see a need.

~~~
zemvpferreira
I'm sorry to hear that, dang. If you think my presence here is harming more
than helping, I'd be happy to stop posting.

~~~
dang
By no means! You're doing great.

------
jadence
What temperature-safe bags are out there?

I did some digging into this a few months ago and couldn't find anything
conclusive. All I found were blogs, quotes, etc by wannabe scientists.

Of note:

•
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3222987/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3222987/)

Nearly all plastics (even the BPA-free ones) leach estrogenic activity
chemicals

• [http://pprc.org/index.php/2013/networking/p2-rapid/do-
plasti...](http://pprc.org/index.php/2013/networking/p2-rapid/do-plastic-
chemicals-leach-into-food-from-sous-vide-sv-cooking/)

Basically said that there is little evidence in either direction

• [http://www.codlo.com/faq.html#.Ux5Ly-
ddWlg](http://www.codlo.com/faq.html#.Ux5Ly-ddWlg) and
[http://www.chow.com/food-news/107898/cooking-sous-vide-in-
pl...](http://www.chow.com/food-news/107898/cooking-sous-vide-in-plasticis-it-
safe/) and [http://www.sfgate.com/food/article/Author-says-use-of-
plasti...](http://www.sfgate.com/food/article/Author-says-use-of-plastic-for-
sous-vide-is-safe-2371038.php)

Says that bags made from polyethylene (PE) are safe while bags made from
polyvinyl chloride (PVC) are not.

• [http://www.beyondsalmon.com/2010/08/cooking-in-plastic-
how-s...](http://www.beyondsalmon.com/2010/08/cooking-in-plastic-how-safe-is-
it.html)

SC Johnson (Ziplock manufacturer) themselves do not recommend cooking w/ their
bags. Note their bags are made w/ the supposedly safe (per the links in the
previous bullet) polyethylene (PE)

Right now I'm very intrigued by sous-vide but am too paranoid about the
plastics to make the jump.

~~~
zemvpferreira
Hey jadence,

The bottom line: No one knows how safe HDPE sous-vide is in the long run.
There's nothing conclusive out there, though what little evidence there is
points to it being safe. Nathan seems so think so, too:
[http://modernistcuisine.com/2013/01/why-cook-sous-
vide/](http://modernistcuisine.com/2013/01/why-cook-sous-vide/)

In the end you have to make a personal call. For me, the risk of undiscovered
effects is vastly outweighed by the awesome food I serve.

I respect your concern, even if I don't share it, and I'm hoping to solve it
soon enough, too. Be on the look out for a new product from us in the coming
year.

~~~
timtadh
I don't know a lot about sous-vide, I am more of a wood fire and smoking kinda
person, but what would prevent you from using a stainless steel canister? That
would eliminate the risks from plastic. Perhaps, a ceramic would also work?

~~~
tptacek
You still need to put the food in something that keeps it out of direct
contact with the water while not leaving enough space for air to insulate the
food.

~~~
timtadh
I see. So a hard sided container won't trasfer heat properly? Sounds like I
need to talk to a friend in polymers to really get a grasp on the right
approach because I can't really think of a non-polymer material that would
meet the flexibility requirement.

In general it seems like sous-vide would result in food similiar to a braise
but without the browny bits and the pan sauce? (saying it that way makes it
sound unappetising but I understand it is quiet nice) That said, I think while
it doesn't have the asthetic of a wood fired smoker, a device like the op's
could replace the slow cooker.

~~~
tptacek
Noooooooo. Food is not similar to a braise. The point of low-temp cooking
(sous vide is low temp under a hard vacuum) is that the cook locks in a
perfect temperature for the food and the water bath never exceeds that
temperature. In practice, you aim never to exceed the temperature at which the
protein expels all the water from the food; think: absolutely perfectly cooked
steak --- or, more magically, think a short rib, cooked to the doneness of a
perfect steak, but with all the collagen converted to gelatin as if in a
braise; it's the best of both worlds. Because a short rib cooked to the
temperature of a perfect steak in an oven would be tough as nails, it's
something you can really only achieve in a water bath.

There are other tricks too; you can simultaneously cook a dozen eggs to
perfect running or "walking" yolk, without paying any attention; you can cook
veg to a temperature between the breakdown of pectin and cellulose; you can
heat-temper carnaroli or arborio rice and set the starches, so that you can
make bulletproof risotto in a pan by dumping all the liquid in at once.

It's a pretty nifty tool.

~~~
ahh
Can you elaborate a bit on the risotto? I've never gotten a clear answer on
how that's supposed to work.

~~~
tptacek
The premise is amylopectin retrogradation. Heat a starch to the point where it
breaks up and liberates its network of amylopectin. Cool it, and the starch
crystallizes in a much stronger structure. Heat it again, or (in the case of,
say, potatoes) beat the hell out of them in a blender, and they'll retain
their structure; they become somewhat bulletproof.

Retrograded arborio is stable enough that you can dump boiling liquid onto it,
stir it, reduce the liquid, and end up with perfect risotto --- rather than
carefully tempering the rice with small amounts of slowly stirred liquid.
Hence: 7 minute risotto.

It turns out you can also simply hydrate risotto rice (soak it in cold liquid
for a couple hours) and do the same thing to it, but it doesn't hold long term
the way the retrograded risotto does.

These ideas are due to Ideas in Food, a really amazing blog. The authors have
published a couple of books; their first (I think it's just "Ideas In Food")
is one of my favorite cooking books.

------
mattmaroon
I've been debating trying to make a sous vide machine that can chill and uses
a smartphone/tablet for control for two years. I ultimately decided it just
wasn't worth it because the only application I could think of for the chilling
was egg poaching, and even sous vide I prefer to gradient poach rather than
equilibrium. (75C for 12 mins gets a firmer white with a runny yolk than I
could at equilibrium).

But I can't wait to see what they and their community come up with. The UI on
a smartphone at least has to be better than the current state of the art. And
I'd love to hear how they're cooling the water.

~~~
zemvpferreira
Hey matt,

I knew other smart people out there had the same idea, great to meet you.
Mellow comes out of the frustrations of having the knowledge and equipment to
cook great food, and never using it because of lack of energy. We started with
the problem and ended up with this technology.

Feel free to reach out to ze@fnvlabs.com, or even preorder a unit and join the
gang. (shameless)

~~~
mattmaroon
I will reach out! I really can't wait to see what sort of uses you come up
with. Every now and then I get annoyed by a 36 hour cook, because I'm rarely
awake 12 hours before dinner time. But I'm sure you guys will come up with
better uses for the cooling than that even.

~~~
zemvpferreira
I'm excited to ship units and what more creative cooks come up with, I'm
boring, I only think about products these days.

~~~
mattmaroon
You might want to talk to professional chefs about a pro version. They'd love
to not have to have someone come in at 6 a.m. to start a 12 hour cook for that
night's service, at least the ones I talked to.

------
satiani
Your payment form is not secure, even though it makes a submission over SSL,
the fact that it is hosted on a non-SSL page exposes it to Man in the Middle
attacks. An attacker may, for example, change the iframe URL to something
controlled by the attacker but looks like the payment form on your site, and
trick users into giving them their credit card details.

The fix is simple, make your whole site https and redirect all http traffic
over to https. There are cheap SSL certificates out there (as low as $99 a
year) and its pretty easy to setup.

~~~
zemvpferreira
Happy to say we should be fully secure now, all the traffic is going through
SSL-hosted pages. I can't thank you enough for bringing this to our attention.

Could I ask you one more favor? Would you check to see if we're as safe as
possible now?

------
mapt
The timed refrigerator -> cooking -> {refrigerator / warm} cycle alone makes
this a really, really nice idea.

The thin clear container and large volume of water is going to be a bit rough
on power consumption for that use-case though.

~~~
zemvpferreira
Hey mapt,

The water bath's double-walled, so that power consumption isn't heinous. We're
looking at nonofficial steady-state heat losses/gains of 15-30 Watt at the
most common temperatures.

~~~
mapt
Fantastic.

I do have a suggestion on the thermodynamically disfavored process of changing
the water temperature rapidly though. Could you simply hook up one or two
other reservoirs? Drain the 'cold' tank to one of those, preheat the other,
then pump the other in and suddenly you're cooking.

Or just accept hot/cold faucets with a once-through system for rapid
changeovers, followed by precision temp control on recirculation.

------
zemvpferreira
Founder/designer/actor here, glad to see HN pick Mellow up! I tried to post it
myself to little success earlier. Let me know if I can clarify anything.

~~~
Theodores
A small detail: Centigrade!!!

Only old people and Americans use whatever that other temperature unit is, for
the rest of us '195 F' means absolutely nothing. Is it what a warm day feels
like in 1957? Or boiling water? Or just below the boil, a simmer?

In your web page just put what the temperature is in normal Centigrade units
underneath. We will then be able to relate to what it does properly -
temperature is a huge thing in cooking as I am sure you know.

I know you aren't selling to The Rest Of The World yet, but a lot of people
from The Rest Of The World go to the United States and it is only a small
amount of text that is asked for.

------
prawn
As an owner of a $2k+ Thermomix (which can do sous-vide in a very confined and
limited fashion) this interests me and $400 doesn't seem outrageous if it can
become a regular tool in the kitchen. I do wonder how much is covered by a
slow-cooker though.

Going on the TM, my concerns would be cleaning (doesn't seem like a big issue)
and how much of a meal it can actually do.

With the Thermomix, we found it went from gimmick to regularly used device
quickly enough - marinades, sauces, pureed baby food, mashed potato, etc.
Besides weigh, heat, blend, etc it can also work to a set temperature (though
with broader increments) and I eventually tried some steak sous-vide. Vacuum
sealed bag, into the basket (to prevent the blades from rupturing the bag) and
away it went. It worked OK though the steak obviously needed to be seared at
the end. That left me rinsing the TM and still having to wash the pan/griddle,
etc.

If you still need to prepare/cook your sides, I wonder how much time has truly
been saved? I've had reasonable success with the slow-cooker too: one-pot dish
so cleaning is easy, sides aren't much of an issue, etc.

I imagine that the value in Mellow will come once the community strengthens
and people work out a set of go-to recipes that minimise other mess and prep.

~~~
zemvpferreira
We've learned a lot from using TM ourselves. I'd encourage to try cooking
proper sous-vide somehow; the TM version doesn't do it much justice. The
temperature control just isn't there.

You're right that a lot of the value in Mellow is going to come from the
community, but it's already massively nice to have a device cook your
ingredients to their peak before you step in and finish the process. You're
going to have to cook, and we wouldn't have it any other way.

------
andrewljohnson
For some definition of robotic... I guess networked crockpot doesn't have the
same ring.

~~~
zemvpferreira
Hey andrew,

It fits! I think defining robot as an anthropomorphic thing that moves around
is too constricting. Mellow is an electromechanical machine that performs
complex actions, based on natural language requests, taking into account its
environment and context.

I think that's pretty robotic, but I welcome the debate. Didn't mean to be at
all misleading, sorry if it seemed so.

~~~
WiseWeasel
I expect a "robotic _sous-chef_ " to clean and chop ingredients for me, then
prepare the food. This is much better described as a smart _sous-vide_ cooker.

~~~
hanley
I clicked the link imaging a moving robot that chopped/prepped food. It was
the _sous-chef_ part that made me think that. I don't think I would have
interpreted robotic _sous-vide cooker_ the same way. That being said, I
definitely think 'smart sous-vide cooker' is a better description and more
useful tag-line.

~~~
zemvpferreira
I understand that, and I'll admit I didn't mind the ambiguity when I was
choosing headlines.

Ultimately,what made me choose the "robotic" one was that we're not trying to
build a smart sous-vide device, sous-vide is just technology. We're trying to
build a quiet servant. And that won out.

------
utopkara
Great looking web site. Perfectly in tune with the product; at least that was
my impression. I wish I could eat it.

~~~
zemvpferreira
Thank you! We have a great web designer, I'll pass it along.

------
bsilvereagle
Relevant reddit discussion on r/hwstartups:
[http://www.reddit.com/23mshg/](http://www.reddit.com/23mshg/)

tl;dr

\- Uses the Electric Imp platform for wireless communication

\- cannot be used without smartphone/tablet/computer/internet connection

\- heats in about 10 minutes

\- not to be used for cook -> chill

~~~
zemvpferreira
We also have a thread full of great questions on PH:
[http://www.producthunt.co/posts/mellow](http://www.producthunt.co/posts/mellow)

~~~
rrhoover
Best Product Hunt AMA yet.

~~~
zemvpferreira
Thank you! Happy to field questions wherever I find a smart audience.

------
bullfight
I think this is the first internet connected kitchen device that I have seen
actually make it's use case for having an app or being connected.

I'm really impressed and while not having any prior experience with sous-vide
I can really see making it part of my cooking process.

------
ebiester
So, I notice that it's quite possible to set on autopilot, but is there an
option to have more control, in the case of recipes we find separately?

Is there some sort of way to know if the power went off? If so, does it check
the temperature to see if it was just a surge or if it went into the danger
zone?

I'm trying to reduce the amount of meat in my diet, personally, and most
applications seem to be for meats. Are there significant advantages to getting
one for anything short of slow carmelized onions and a few soups?

~~~
zemvpferreira
Yes, yes, and yes. It's worth it for what it does to fish and seafood alone.

You're right though, meats have traditionally been the main focus in sous-
vide, but it's by no means limited to them. Pears are amazing, eggs too.
Risotto, potatoes, and carrots are insane.

------
dftf
Surprised not to see any positive comments here – this is exciting stuff. The
IoT should be changing the kitchen faster than any other room in the house
(it's the room with the most gadgets to begin with, with the potential for the
most time savings / life improvements). There's not a lot of serious projects
in the kitchen yet, and there should be so many more!

~~~
zemvpferreira
Thank you dftf. I blame twitter-fridge and the stupidity of most kitchen
gadgets for numbing people to the power of well-designed products in the
kitchen.

Most of the groundbreaking stuff has been with us so long that it's become
invisible. Who really appreciates have access to cold storage these days?

------
roeme
The first thing that sprung into my mind:

 _That thing will be a bloody mess to clean_.

There's a reason why most kitchen appliances aren't rectangular and don't
sport a lot of grilles, if any. And it _will_ have to be cleaned at some
point, like anything in a kitchen (or closed rooms, for that matter).
Rectangular fluid containers are the worst.

(Other than that, seems to be a fine idea).

~~~
zemvpferreira
We're expecting cleanup to be very easy; mostly a wipe-down every once in a
while. But you're right of course, kitchens are messy places and we certainly
took that into consideration. The grille is entirely necessary for Mellow to
function.

------
alexhutcheson
This looks really cool!

I've been interested in getting into sous-vide for a while, but I'm not sure
where to start. Could anyone point me to some introductory resources?
(websites, maybe cookbooks?)

I'm interested in learning the difference between different equipment setups,
and also understanding what works well for sous-vide and what doesn't.

~~~
Tyr42
I enjoyed the sous-vide section of Cooking for Geeks, (and the rest of the
book is great too!) That's enough to get started.

~~~
alexhutcheson
Thanks! I'll check it out.

------
eric_the_read
I have to say, this product sounds pretty cool, but for myself, I got really
excited about sous vide, even made my own immersion circulator from Scott
Heimendinger's plans a few months ago, but when I fried two aquarium pumps due
to long times at high temps, I knew I had to get a commercial model. I ended
up ordering an Anova, and at $200, it's just at the high end of what I feel I
can afford. A $400 machine could easily be twice as good, and I'm still not
sure I could convince myself to part with that much.

In addition, the new crop of immersion circulators (Anova, Sansaire, etc.)
don't need very much space- they just clamp to an existing pot or whatever. It
seems to me the Mellow has a very hard fight for precious counter space on top
of the price.

~~~
zemvpferreira
We're designing Mellow to be used every single day, and optimising for that
means a constant presence on your countertop.

Our idea is that instead of making sous-vide as cheap and simple as possible,
we want to make it as useful and effortless as possible. I hope there's room
for both types of product.

~~~
eric_the_read
I hope you're right. Good luck!

------
alexnking
This is exciting - I think the fact that it has cooling built in easily puts
it apart from crock pots for convenience - allowing you to go from the fridge
to the stove is really cool.

Now I just have to resist getting a peltier module and making one of these
before 2015...

~~~
zemvpferreira
Hey Alex,

I'd encourage you to! Can I help in any way? (Mellow's designer)

~~~
alexnking
Thanks! I'll just try to be patient though :) Good luck with the product :D

~~~
zemvpferreira
Thank you. I'm already lucky, look at this page :D

------
johnurbanik
Admittedly, I don't know much about state of the art sous-vide, but I'd be
really interested to see a device with two reservoirs that can be held at
different temperatures and fill/drain the main water bath.

Hypothetically, this would allow for cook->chill methods, though the overhead
may not be worth it except for a small niche of customers.

~~~
zemvpferreira
We actually played around with that idea a year ago at the insistence of a
local VC.

Result: wasted a week.

------
shalmanese
Any plans to open the device up to API access? I know a lot of cheese makers
who need a specific series of heating steps and it's currently a major pain in
the ass with available SV setups as it all has to be done manually. A way to
program it in would be awesome.

~~~
zemvpferreira
It's a definite possibility, but we're 100% focused on delivering the feature-
set we promised before.

------
brianbreslin
Shouldn't the title be renamed a bit. I was expecting a rosie the robot type
sous-chef robot. This is a smart sous-vide appliance, not a "robot" in the
traditional sense.

------
chadwickthebold
Is it just me or are a lot of the comments on this post getting greyed out? I
thought that was only for flagged/sufficiently downvoted comments? What the
heck is going on here..

------
jzig
I am curious since I have never cooked sous-vide. I see pieces of meat being
cooked in the video, so does that mean I would have to come home and prepare
the side dishes?

~~~
tptacek
For the most part, yes. Vegetable cookery tends to happen at temps north of
175, and protein cookery tends to happen at temps south of 140 or so, so you
can't really use the same unattended water bath for both.

~~~
zorpner
I typically do the veg in bulk for the week and ice bath->fridge them, then
reheat in the water bath while I'm finishing the meat, but yeah, it wouldn't
work to do simultaneously (unless you e.g. wanted traditional-texture braised
meat, which works quite well in a veg-temp water bath).

------
GregorStocks
What's this cost? The pre-order button doesn't actually bring up a pre-order
screen for me.

~~~
zemvpferreira
Crap, that's happened for some people and we can't find out why. Could I ask
you to try out the direct link? Sorry about that:

[https://www.trycelery.com/shop/mellow](https://www.trycelery.com/shop/mellow)

~~~
pcl
Happened to me too, on Chrome 35.0.1916.47 beta. I've seen the same issue with
other sites using Celery as well.

~~~
zemvpferreira
Sorry about that, I'm on Celery's case about it. hopefully they'll fix it soon
enough.

~~~
daffee
This bug is not really one. At least not in my situation. I'm using Disconnect
chrome extension
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disconnect/jeoacaf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disconnect/jeoacafpbcihiomhlakheieifhpjdfeo))
to block all sorts of tracking. When the website is whitelisted the pre-order
screen works. Not tested, but I assume this could also happen with other ad-
blockers.

------
cylinder
Looks like a great improvement on the sous vide. Is there a prototype?

~~~
timdiggerm
Did you watch the video?

------
softbuilder
This is basically a Mr. Coffee.

~~~
zemvpferreira
Pretty much. The video was a trip to walmart + a quick 3-d printed cover.

------
jack-r-abbit
Already posted yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7622369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7622369)

Edit: I always love when people get offended by facts.

~~~
dang
When a story hasn't yet gotten significant attention, a small number of
reposts (2 or 3) is ok. Otherwise, many more good stories would get lost to
randomness and churn.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Yes. And some times you guys merge them and the original submitter gets the
credit. And some times you just kill the dupes. I was just pointing out that
previous thread like so many people do every day here. I wasn't being a dick
about it. No need to flog me for it. But what ever. HN has its finicky
moments.

~~~
dang
I certainly didn't mean to flog you! Was just trying to clarify what sorts of
reposts we allow vs. kill as dupes. Merging wasn't an option in this case
because the prior submission was too old to make the front page.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Thnx. You were not the flogger. I was referring to the handfull of people that
were so pissed about my post they needed to downvote it to nothingness.

